# Auditions



## lincrusta

Not long ago, my school's music department suggested I audition for a chamber ensemble this fall. I'm interested, but, even when I played the violin, I never did auditions (never performed with others or for anything, just for myself and teacher). Plus, now I'd be auditioning with either the theremin or tremoloa.

I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on how I should prepare? Considering memorizing scales, and choosing pieces that I enjoy. Just not sure if there are particular details I need to show with the pieces (ability to play quickly, styles, etc.).

In the meantime, I'm also looking around by searching on Google, but thought you guys may have better remarks and experiences to share.


----------



## arpeggio

*Sight Reading*

Most music schools do a poor job of training a person to be a professional musician.

The first audition I ever did was a shock. They have you play a prepared piece then they throw all sorts of music at you to see how well you can sight read. Some try to beat the system by learning all of the big solos but this really does not work. They know when you are familiar with the music and keep throwing music at you until they find something you are unfamiliar with. In short, groups want strong sight readers who can learn the music with little rehearsals. I was a weak sight-reader and that is one of the reasons I was an unsuccessful professional musician.

Two pieces of advise.

One. Really know you solo piece. They will expect it to be perfect.

Second. Learn the type of music the group likes to perform. Secure copies of this music and practice sight-reading it.


----------



## dgee

Definitely ask the people who suggested you audition about their expectations. They've suggested you audition so they are keen to hear what you can do and no doubt will be supportive and eager to help. Good luck!


----------



## lincrusta

arpeggio said:


> Most music schools do a poor job of training a person to be a professional musician.
> 
> The first audition I ever did was a shock. They have you play a prepared piece then they through all sorts of music at you to see how well you can sight read. Some try to beat the system by learning all of the big solos but this really does not work. They know when you are familiar with the music and keep throwing music at you until they find something you are unfamiliar with. In short, groups want strong sight readers who can learn the music with little rehearsals. I was a weak sight-reader and that is one of the reasons I was an unsuccessful professional musician.
> 
> Two pieces of advise.
> 
> One. Really know you solo piece. They will expect it to be perfect.
> 
> Second. Learn the type of music the group likes to perform. Secure copies of this music and practice sight-reading it.


Thank you! One thing I'm worried about is the sight-reading aspect. I know the music department would want me for a smaller chamber ensemble (guessing 2-7 people total?), but their repertoires aren't set. I think they usually are grouped by skill and taste? (Should probably just e-mail the department head directly...)



dgee said:


> Definitely ask the people who suggested you audition about their expectations. They've suggested you audition so they are keen to hear what you can do and no doubt will be supportive and eager to help. Good luck!


Will do ASAP! Thanks


----------

